# Mozilla schließt Lücken in Firefox 4.0 und Co.



## Newsfeed (29 April 2011)

Mozilla hat zahlreiche Sicherheitslücken in Firefox, Thunderbird und SeaMonkey geschlossen. Einige können Angreifer zum Einschleusen von Schadcode missbrauchen.

Weiterlesen...


----------

